
Ask HN: Why use Redis? - xstartup
Why not skip network path completely and use in-process, embedded instance which still does replication in the background.<p>I love Redis but I prefer all those, GETs  are not sent over the network each time I need that data.<p>Is anyone aware of such implementation? We are using Rust and Go in our app.
======
truth_seeker
Hazelcast supports distributed data structures and also takes care of
replicating them across all nodes in your cluster. But it's written in Java. I
am not aware of any similar library in Go or Rust.

